# Hauntpics problem?



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'd like to post a video of a flickering tea light hack that I finished the other day, but I can't get into Hauntpics. Does anyone know if the site is dead?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I don,t but if you can't find it I'll post it for you.


----------

